# Yard Bird



## wsmith96 (Jul 23, 2014)

I recently picked up a refurb 60D and have been terrorizing all of the animals in my front yard with it. Here are few of my guests who join me and my family every night for dinner. What birds do you see in your yards?

Taken with a 70-200 2.8 MkII.


----------



## TeT (Jul 23, 2014)

Yard Bird...


----------



## Menace (Jul 23, 2014)

In our back yard.


----------



## GaryJ (Jul 23, 2014)

Eastern Spinebill,closest we get to humming birds


----------



## cervantes (Jul 23, 2014)

This pair of goldfinches nested in my backyard a couple of weeks ago - until they were killed and the nest destroyed by a weasel .


----------



## HankMD (Jul 23, 2014)

Menace said:


> In our back yard.



Nice shot, Menace! Where I live your yard would qualify as a zoo :


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess I'm pretty lucky.....I did a count of the species that I have photographed in and around the yard and came up with 88 different species. These are shots from this year of the ones that I can count on being around most of the time....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2014)

and continued...


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 23, 2014)

Some in my backyard


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 23, 2014)

TeT said:


> Yard Bird...



The true definition of yard bird


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 23, 2014)

Menace said:


> In our back yard.



Great picture Menace! I like how the bird flying on the right appears to be pushing the other one out of the way.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I guess I'm pretty lucky.....I did a count of the species that I have photographed in and around the yard and came up with 88 different species. These are shots from this year of the ones that I can count on being around most of the time....



What camera/lens combo were you using for these? These are awesome shots!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm pretty lucky.....I did a count of the species that I have photographed in and around the yard and came up with 88 different species. These are shots from this year of the ones that I can count on being around most of the time....
> ...


They were all shot with a 60D and either the 70-200F4IS lens or the Tamron 150-600 lens. I had a hunting blind set up so they got closer than they normally would.... the wood ducks are particularly shy, while the chickadees will eat out of your hand.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank goodness for keywords in Lightroom. It was fun going back over "Yardbirds"

attached are a few, 

PS. Here are the REAL Yardbirds.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNuQPTzuof4


----------



## Menace (Jul 24, 2014)

```

```



wsmith96 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > In our back yard.
> ...



Thanks. I was hiding under a makeshift hide using some bed linen.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 24, 2014)

A few from my yard.



Japanese White-eye (Zosterops japonicus) by EricJ777, on Flickr



Red-vented Bulbul (Pycnonotus cafer) by EricJ777, on Flickr



Commom Waxbill in Octopus Tree by EricJ777, on Flickr



Juvenile BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



Red-crested Cardinals by EricJ777, on Flickr



Pacific Golden Plover by EricJ777, on Flickr



My Heron Fishing Pal by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jul 24, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> A few from my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunning images serendipity - and a stunning yard too.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 29, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> A few from my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots Serendipity! I've never seen a red crested cardinal before. What region are these birds from?


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. I live on Oahu, Hawaii. These "cardinals" are much more prevalent here than the usual Eastern cardinal.

Here is what Wikipedia says about them:
The red-crested cardinal (Paroaria coronata) is a bird species in the tanager family (Thraupidae). It was formerly placed in the Emberizidae, and notwithstanding its common name, it is not very closely related to the true cardinals (family Cardinalidae).
It is found in northern Argentina, Bolivia, southern Brazil, Paraguay and Uruguay. Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical dry shrubland and heavily degraded former forest. Among other regions, it is found in southern part of the Pantanal.
It has also been introduced to Hawaii and Puerto Rico. In Brazil, it has been introduced to various places outside its historical range, as in the Tietê Ecological Park in São Paulo, alongside its very similar-looking close relative, the red-cowled cardinal (P. dominicana).[2]


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

Several more from past several days



Mallard Ducks by EricJ777, on Flickr



Mallard Ducks by EricJ777, on Flickr



Java sparrow (Lonchura oryzivora) by EricJ777, on Flickr



Java sparrow (Lonchura oryzivora) by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice series serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series serendipidy.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

and proof that not all babies are cute....

We have a lot of wild turkeys where I live.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> and proof that not all babies are cute....
> 
> We have a lot of wild turkeys where I live.



I agree with you regarding the babies. Give it some time and the baby would look real cute on my dinner table


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > and proof that not all babies are cute....
> ...


I only see them every week or so at home, but where I work there are hundreds of them.... and it is part of a military firing range.... and you are not allowed to shoot them!!!!!! They are so plentiful I could hunt them with a hockey stick!


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

...on a military firing range? So they are well protected.  There is no hunter there.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 1, 2014)

You're right - not worth the risk on a military firing range  ;D

I'll have to get from the grocery store!


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2014)

Now here's a YardBird


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 2, 2014)

slclick said:


> Now here's a YardBird



LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nineyards (Aug 2, 2014)

My Father in-law's back yard Sannich BC on Vanvouver Island


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 2, 2014)

nineyards said:


> My Father in-law's back yard Sannich BC on Vanvouver Island



Nice capture.


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 2, 2014)

A few from my front garden, very common but still nice to see.


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Eastern Spinbill.
These guys are tiny. They visit a grevillia in my backyard now a number of times a day along with Rainbow Lorikeets, Wattlebirds and Honey Eaters, it's a constant revolving door.
Cought this guy in the rain, with a fill flash to bring out the colours at min focal distance 1.4m of the 70-200F2.8is


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Kookaburras


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Rainbow Lorikeet


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 2, 2014)

Female King Parrot, scoffing on my peaches


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice series Omni Images. I especially like the Eastern Spinbill.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 2, 2014)

Omni,
What amazingly beautiful and sharp images. Keep posting.


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 2, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Female King Parrot, scoffing on my peaches



Nice photos. Do you use flash to get that intense illumination, or was the sun working in your favor? I think I see a catchlight in the eyes...


----------

